# Blue Cheese Hamburger Fattie



## whittling chip (Jun 25, 2012)

This weekend we were not able to smoke on the Lang because of Tropical Storm Debbie and the 12-1/2" of rain that it dropped.

Thank goodness for the MES 40!

We did a simple bacon wrapped fatty using lean ground beef instead of pork sausage, a little S&P and then loaded it with blue cheese.

We had to shut the hurrican shutters at one point when we heard "the train".








Using the AMNS with Pitmaster Choice pellets from A-Maze-N Products







Just look at that cheeeese!







We used dinner rolls instead of PWB's so they were "slider" size.  I ate 3 and boy were they great!







Good thing I didn't try them on the Lang. Besides the 12-1/2" of rain, the winds were gusting over 50 mph with steady winds over 35 mph.  I've got to build a permanent structure over the concrete pad.







Oh, by the way. Half way through the smoke we lost all power. Thankfully, we have a whole house generator. When the power went out it took about 2 or 3 seconds for the generator to kick in. Thank goodness I remembered to restart the MES 40. When the power went off it shut off the smoker. We didn't skip a beat though, we just kept on smokin'

Thanks for looking,

WC


----------



## jrod62 (Jun 25, 2012)

Looks good.


----------



## sound1 (Jun 25, 2012)

Looks great, love the blue cheese in a fatty,  I hope the storm takes it easy on you..Stay safe!!


----------

